# Fitting 2017 OEM Titanium exhaust to 2010 valve control



## Snobbydog (Jan 19, 2021)

Hi everybody,

pls excuse my poor english skills  

I like to fit an 2017+ titanium exhaust to my 2010. 

How should I control the valve? I like to open and close it from inside...

Any suggestions?

Greetings from Germany

J.


----------



## AdrianB (Jan 1, 2020)

It's a nice exhaust. I did the same. To my knowledge no one has worked out how to get the older car ECU controlling the valve. Normally it opens in certain modes and above a certain number of revs.

So it's normally just left open.


----------



## miked5 (Apr 9, 2018)

When I had mine I got a guy from work to have a play with it using a pwm controller but he couldn’t get it to operate at all. I was going to run the wires from the valve into the boot and under the carpet to a switch under the steering wheel. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snobbydog (Jan 19, 2021)

I will figure out the wiring like you did it. I just want to open and close it from inside with a switch. 

But first I have to find a good oem exhaust...

J,


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

why not buy an aftermarket valved system instead?


----------



## 4wdnoob (Sep 1, 2009)

I looked into this myself before I bought a Russ Fellows system, you can pick up the 2017 exhaust systems for less than 200 quid with exhaust tips so I can see the appeal and I believe they are titanium systems and sound a little different to the pre 2017 systems. 

I've read that the aftermarket valved systems can and do jam up, that put me off big time. 
I saw a video of an American (if I remember correctly) guy who did fit one and had the switch for the flap near the sun visor so it's very doable


----------



## davej51 (Jul 13, 2018)

just my 2 pence. i thought having a valved system would be great and get used all the time but in reality the moment my temps are up it goes into R mode to keep the valves open. If there was a way of keeping the valves open perminently i would. I have russ fellows y pipe and downpipes BTW.


----------

